# Hurricance Omar - PR, USVI, BVI



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.stormcarib.com/
http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/
http://gotostjohn.com/live/index.htm


----------



## rsnash (Oct 15, 2008)

DH called me (he's at a work assignment in another state) all in a panic about our vacation to PR being ruined. We are scheduled to be there Oct. 25-Nov 1. I told him to not get excited as this hurricane is likely to be over in a couple days, then we can call and check on the status of our resort.

Is anyone there now? How's it going? Obviously, concern for the safety of residents and visitors is of primary concern, not our relatively cheap vacation (II Getaway and cheap tix). But first hand updates to this thread would be appreciated.

Thanks and Good luck!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2008)

Tuggers are at the Westin St John - and reporting on the Starwood forum.
PR is not in line with Omar (unless it does something strange) - check out the links provided - shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's the best location I have found for Hurricane Info, direct from the source.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml Looks like its heading out to sea.

Cheers


----------



## Hecti (Oct 16, 2008)

PR was not hit. All is normal in the island. Thanks God


----------



## nickis (Oct 16, 2008)

Curacoa was hit really hard it sat over the island for a day and a half with up to 8in a rain an hr. Waves have taken most of the beaches and we got our cancellation for the Sea Aquerium for next week. Bummer bags were already packed, strange storm came in from the south which is unusal for it's self but more unusal is it hit this low but ##%t happens could be worse we could have been there.
Here are a few links.
http://www.versgeperst.com/?p=401

http://www.versgeperst.com/?p=391


----------

